# questions about raw goat milk ice cream...



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

Plan to make up a bunch of raw goats milk ice cream with our electric ice cream maker using the recipe on here for the custard/ice cream a member provided.

*How long would it stay good in the freezer?
*How long would it stay good if I use one of those store bought packets for homemade ice cream?
*How about making ice cream from raw frozen goat milk? does it work?

The kids enjoy ice cream year round and with 3 freezers (1 being a deep freezer), I have plenty of space to dedicate the basement fridge freezer to the ice cream.
Thank you for the advice/input. I have searched online and can not seem to get answers.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

IMO homemade ice cream doesn't store well in the freezer. It gets so very frozen solid that it's rather difficult to serve and has ice crystals in it.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

we make goat ice cream pretty often - using just raw goat milk, sugar, and what ever fruit we want to blend in. Usually run it all through the blender first then put it into the ice cream maker (manual - donvier style). 45 minutes later we have a quart of yummy ice cream and we promptly eat it all up!

Never tried to store any. If I were to try for long term storage I think I'd vacuum seal it in quarts.


----------



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

Thank you both for the input.
I hope to get some more opinions and answers to all of the questions.
I will of course do some experimenting using the box powder for icecream and the recipe from scratch given on this forum to see if there is a difference in longevity.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

I don't think it makes much difference if you are talking about store bought or home made ice cream, no ice cream will keep for very long in the freezer without losing significant quality. Ice cream should be eaten within one month. It is not considered a good candidate for "long term storage".


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

imo homemade icecream doesn't keep as well as storebought. it is gone fast anyway around here!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Homemade ice cream doesn't have as much air beaten into it as store bought, so that's why it gets hard.

I don't use the boxes of ice cream mix. Too many artificial ingredients.

Just make pudding with your goat milk as the 'base' and then add fruit and more milk to make your ice cream.

Homemade ice cream is really a 'make as needed' commodity.


----------



## JR05 (Jan 1, 2005)

I have used both methods for our goat milk. Yes it does have ice crystals on it and is hard if kept too long. The custard method was smoother then the mix but the mix was tastier then the custard. It also tastes more like ice milk instead of ice cream.It just really is a matter of personal taste. As to freezing over time both develope a twang to it if frozen more then a month. Hope this helps. I agree with others that it needs to be eatten immediately!:icecream:


----------



## hillbillly (Jun 28, 2009)

we've made a few batches, good stuff.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Ooooh! Grand idea! 

My in-laws are coming for their first visit to our new place, and they're open to trying all sorts of things. I haven't made custard ice cream in years, but we just picked up an ice cream freezer at the local thrift store (for a whole 25Â¢!)

One more great idea for entertaining Nick's folks.

Hm. Funny. A year or two ago, I don't know that I'd have been so happy about them coming to visit, and now, I'm just thrilled.  God is good. 

Now I'm going to Homesteading Families to ask for some menu ideas.


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

I would recommend freezing the goat's milk and making the ice cream to have fresh on a regular basis using the frozen milk. I have not had success freezing the ice cream.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

firegirl969 said:


> I would recommend freezing the goat's milk and making the ice cream to have fresh on a regular basis using the frozen milk. I have not had success freezing the ice cream.


Good idea!

I have a back up supply of milk in the freezer. It'll be nice and chilled when I get ready to make the ice cream!


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

I like the basic Betty Crocker ice cream recipe using egg yolks. Makes the ice cream very smooth and creamy without getting rock hard.
Goat milk stores frozen and thaws better than cows milk IMO. During my cows 2 month dry period we use frozen milk only for a few things and we basically do without fresh milk for drinking for the most part. The texture is just very different and we don't really like it that much.


----------

